# doctor salary peanuts



## trappedindxb (Nov 29, 2013)

Really? 10-15K AED per month (total) for 5 years exp General Practitioners in Dubai?
Yes, i searched threads and didnt find any discussion on entry level doctors..
but this is pathetic salary for a doctor...
:deadhorse:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

May I ask why is your username 'trapped in Dubai? Is it really the case? 

I know nothing about doctor salaries to be honest, all I know is that not all jobs in Dubai pay great and the cost of living is high. 

I see your country flag is Belgium, perhaps being a doctor there is a much better option for you. Dubai is not an option for everyone and surely if I wasn't able to earn a somewhat decent salary and pay my rent and still have a good life and savings I'd be considering leaving. No point in being here if you can't make it work out for you. It is what it is.

I know some Palestinians, Syrians etc for whom 'going home' is not an option, those are really stuck here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a thing here called a market price and it applied to just about everything.

Doctors here are pretty much ten a penny - lots of highly skilled, experienced doctors from multiple low cost countries where they are well trained. So yes, that would seem to be at the right level of salary to me - if not a bit high to be honest. This isn't America where the cost is driven by the litigation culture and insurance companies.

This isn't Europe either where the doctors associations conspire to ridiculously high salaries based upon a socialised medicine contract and masses of EU regulations as barriers to competition. 

This is why people come here - freedom from the bureaucracy designed to prevent market entry by people who will drive the cost of a service down. And why we get good doctors on reasonable salaries - rather than inflated ones. Its the European and American doctors salaries that are pathetic and overpriced.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't entirely agree.

Health care is not cheap in Dubai. I have an excellent medical coverage through bupa but I mostly pre-pay and get reimbursed fully, so I have a good idea of what the charges are. 5,000 AED just to remove a mole. A few thousand AED for an ear check up. A couple thousand AED for blood tests to determine why I have a low white blood cell count (seems to be rampant only in Dubai, ). 

The doctors in private clinics can make a very good living as they've built up a reputation and a clientele. Can't speak for regular hospitals. 

By the way, given the years of training followed by the onerous regulations and high malpractice insurance (for American doctors) I don't find doctors' salaries too high in either Europe or the US. 



twowheelsgood said:


> There's a thing here called a market price and it applied to just about everything.
> 
> Doctors here are pretty much ten a penny - lots of highly skilled, experienced doctors from multiple low cost countries where they are well trained. So yes, that would seem to be at the right level of salary to me - if not a bit high to be honest. This isn't America where the cost is driven by the litigation culture and insurance companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> There's a thing here called a market price and it applied to just about everything.


 <snip>

Whoever's prescribing you the a-hole pills are certainly doing a good job.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How offensive.

Not what I expect from this forum but certainly what I expect from the Scots.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not what I expect from this forum but certainly what I expect from the Scots.


So I've offended a racist into the bargain?

Bonus :first:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> So I've offended a racist into the bargain?
> 
> Bonus :first:


Scots aren't a race. You've too high an opinion of yourself.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> You've too high an opinion of yourself.


Probably, but then rather that than patronising and prejudiced.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why on earth do you think its acceptable to simply come online and insult someone for having an opinion ? Your tirade of rudeness says more about you than anything?

Don't bother replying as you will just reinforce the stereotype you are establishing of being a thoroughly unpleasant, insulting individual.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It was "There's a thing here called a market price" that did it although from further reading you're fair game.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah, you're a doctor who cannot accept that others see you as you are and not as you think you are ?

It explains so much about your manner.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> There's a thing here called a market price and it applied to just about everything.
> 
> Doctors here are pretty much ten a penny - lots of highly skilled, experienced doctors from multiple low cost countries where they are well trained. So yes, that would seem to be at the right level of salary to me - if not a bit high to be honest. This isn't America where the cost is driven by the litigation culture and insurance companies.
> 
> ...


I rarely totally disagree with comments posted on here - as most of the regulars post good and balanced posts in response to questions asked.
However, in this instance, i totally diagree with the comments you posted for the following reasons:-
Doctors - this term covers a huge spectrum of specialities and experience - from newly qualified out of medical school, through house officers, senior house officers, registrars, GPs, consultants and professors.
Each have a going rate of pay depending on their experience, country of origin and type of establishment they work in.
Consultants, for instance will probably have been studying for at least 15 years beyond their school leaving age and would earn between 50,000 and 100,000 AED per month in UAE. This sounds a lot but hours here are much longer than in US or European hospitals and doctors here can easily end up in jail as a result of a patient complaint (even when they have not actually done anything wrong!).
Medical care in UAE is relatively expensive compared with many other countries - as patients are either self paying or have insurance cover - no UK NHS here!
For the amount of training and resonsibility that doctors have, they desereve to be properly paid at the correct rates for the job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> For the amount of training and resonsibility that doctors have, they desereve to be properly paid at the correct rates for the job. Cheers Steve


Don't forget the cost of education which in US is now upwards of 400k, and also cost of equipments (depending how technology oriented offices would want to be)


----------

